# Tumbling Bullets



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I was sighting in my Rossi .22 single shot today to take raccoon calling tomorrow. I was shooting at 30 yards. Had two bullets out of 12 that hit the target lengthwise instead of straight on. Was shooting Winchester 40 gr Long Rifle. Any idea what would cause this? These are pretty old shells that have been laying around quite a while.

The red dot scope doesn't make for very accurate shooting.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of possibilities, HT... I'd try some different ammo first.... :teeth:


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

that will be the first thing I will try. I've shot thousands of rounds from lots of calibers and never experienced this before. I think I'll carry my HMR or .22 Mag tomorrow. But, I really would rather carry the super light Rossi. Maybe I better pack two guns.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm gonna assume that it wasn't the first two or the last two that hit that way. If it was then I'd guess some dirt or something of that nature.


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

Only time i ever had bullets tumble is when i bought some Berger 80 gr pills for my 223 wssm.What i was thinking,i dont know,lol.Well with a 1 in 10 twist i can tell ya it wasnt pretty,lolBy the way,i have 2 boxes of bo gr bergers if anyone wants them,lol.But to the OP,ya i would look at the ammo first.


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

One Shot One Kill said:


> Only time i ever had bullets tumble is when i bought some Berger 80 gr pills for my 223 wssm.What i was thinking,i dont know,lol.Well with a 1 in 10 twist i can tell ya it wasnt pretty,lol ,By the way,i have 2 boxes of bo gr bergers if anyone wants them,lol.But to the OP, i would look at the ammo first.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

The first bullet was a tumbler and then about 7 or 8 shots later I had another. I'm going to try some 36 gr Remington HP's today. We will see what happens.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is a photo of the first three I shot. These were at 30 yards off of a makeshift rest using a folding stool. You can see how much this bullet tumbled. The second two grouped fairly well.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Did it sound the same as the rest of the shots? I had that happen many years ago when I was teaching the son how to aim with open sights. We had a tumbler and when he shot it, it just didn't sound right. Only thing I could think of at the time is there wasn't enough powder in that shell. Just a thought.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

with a 22 LR any time there is accuracy issues I would allways recomend changing the ammo first.


----------

